# Hilfe zur PC Zusammenstellung (Gamer PC)



## SteveO2 (20. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige eure Hilfe, da ich mir einen Gamer PC zusammenstellen möchte. Habe aber leider nicht sehr viel Ahnung was das betrifft.
Meine Anforderungen sind folgende an diesem PC:
- Anspruchsvolle Games mit hoher Auflösung spielen
- HD 1080 Filme schauen
- Internet über WLAN

Nach Empfehlungen einiger Personen habe ich mir nun folgendes zusammengestellt:

CPU  
1 x Intel Core i7-3770 Box, LGA1155  
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i7-3770 Box, LGA1155

GPU
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express  
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express

HDD
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA 3 6GB/s  
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA 3 6GB/s

SSD
1 x Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")  
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")

Laufwerk
1 x LG GH24NS Retail schwarz  
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS Retail schwarz

Mainboard
1 x ASUS P8Z77-V LX, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3  
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8Z77-V LX, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3

Netzteil
1 x be quiet! PURE POWER BQT L7-630W  
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER BQT L7-630W

CPU Lüfter
1 x Scythe Mugen 3, für alle Sockel geeignet  
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mugen 3, f

RAM
1 x 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9  
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9

Gehäuse
1 x BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil  
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil

Maus/Tastatur  
1 x Logitech Wired Desktop MK120  
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Logitech Wired Desktop MK120

WLAN
1 x TP-Link TL-WN951N, 300Mbps PCI-Adapter  
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - TP-Link TL-WN951N, 300Mbps PCI-Adapter

Es wäre für mich sehr wichtig, wenn Ihr eure Meinung dazu schreiben könntet!!!

Danke vorab!
SteveO2


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. November 2012)

Erstmal bitte einige Infos:
- Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben?
- Welche Games werden gespielt?

Aber prinzipiell ist zu obigen Komponenten folgendes zu sagen:
- CPU ist viel zu teuer. Ein i5 3570K reicht vollkommen
- Beim Mainboard kann man auch noch etwas sparen. Ein Asrock Z77 Pro3/4 reicht auch aus und ist ca. 20€ preiswerter
- Leg das Geld besser in gute Eingabegeräte aus. Die Maus der Tast/Maus-Kombo ist zum Spielen nicht wirklich gut geeignet.
- Die Crucial M4 ist zwar nicht schlecht - aber eine Samsung 830 oder 840 PRO (nicht die ohne PRO!!!) bringt mehr Leistung und kostet auch nicht viel mehr.


----------



## Enisra (20. November 2012)

nja, und so ist das Netzteil auch eher überdimensioniert, da kann man auch ein Thermaltake Hamburg mit 530 nehmen und spart sich wieder 30 Tacken
Außerdem würde ich ja evtl. noch eine Wärmeleitpaste mitbestellen, wenn du keine hast, Artic Silver oder Alpenföhn Schneekanone sind ganz gute


----------



## SteveO2 (20. November 2012)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten!!!
Ich möchte nicht mehr als 1300 Euro ausgeben, da es mein erster Gamer PC ist, werde ich die gängigsten Shooter Spiele zocken.
Ist ein I7 3770 für die Zukunft gesehen nicht besser geeignet? 
Reicht ein 530 Watt Netzteil vollkommen? Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Bin da sehr vorsichtig, möchte ja das alles läuft


----------



## Enisra (20. November 2012)

naja, Relativ
man zahlt ab i5 3570 immer mehr drauf als das die Leistung auch wirklich steigt und der Sweet Spot liegt so bei einem 3570 und so musst du wenn die teuren Sachen reinpackst vielleicht nen viertel Jahr später aufrüsten, also wirkliche Zukunftsträchtigkeit gibt es im oberen Leistungssegment eher nicht


----------



## SteveO2 (20. November 2012)

welches Netzteil würdest du emphehlen? für i7 3770 benötige ich doch bestimmt ein besseres als bei i5 3570 oder? Passen die anderen Komponenten wie ich es zusammengestellt habe, bis auf der tatsache, dass ich etwas zu teuere Teile genommen habe?


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2012)

Schau auch mal hier, da sind 3 PCs, die für ihren Preis alle sehr gut sind: 
Der perfekte Gamer-PC unter 1.000 Euro - Tipps und Kaufvorschläge fürs PC zusammenstellen

Zu Deinem eigenen Vorschlag an sich alles gut, aber es geht auch günstiger ohne merkbaren Leistungsverlust: die CPU lohnt sich nicht, da bist Du mit dem i5-3570k nicht merkbar langsamer, sparst aber einiges. Die Grafikkarte ist übertrieben, denn: diese Gigabyte 7950 Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist ab Werk übertaktet und somit nur 10% langsamer als eine 7970 - das heißt dass Du mit einer 7970 ein gutes Stück mehr zahlst, aber nur wenig mehr Leistung hast. Du hast halt dann bei einem Spiel, wo Du 80FPS hast, mit der 7970 88FPS, aber bei Spielen die die 7950 nicht mehr ganz schafft, ist die 7970 auch kaum eine Hilfe - dann hast Du halt zB 32 statt 30 FPS...


----------



## Enisra (20. November 2012)

Die Empfehlung steht oben, außerdem verbraucht der nicht so viel mehr dass das ins Gewicht fallen würde, zumal die 530 Watt auch ziemlich Ausreichend sind, dass da genug Luft ist


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2012)

Wegen Netzteilen, falls Du INteresse hast, mal hier lesen: Netzteile: Watt-Werte, 80 Plus und Effizienz - großes Special mit Technik- und Kauftipps


Zusammengefasst: billigere/noname-Netzteile sind oft effektiv schwächer als Markenmodelle mit viel weniger Watt, zB ist manch ein Markenmodell mit 450W besser als viele noname mit 500-550W, auch wegen der "Verteilung" der Watt, die nämlich auf mehrere Bereiche des Netzteils verteitl sind JEWEILS ein eignes Maximum haben. Wenn dann bei einem Bereich auch nur 1W fehlt, nutzt es nichts, dass bei den anderen Bereichen vlt. noch 300W übrig sind...   Die Graka-Hersteller empfehlen daher lieber "zu viel" Watt, damit auch sehr billige Netzteile reichen und keiner meckern kann "ihr habt gesagt, 450W reichen!"    aber an sich benötigt selbst ein sehr starker Spiele-PC keine 300W, vlt in Einzelfällen etwas mehr als 300W im Maximum. Wenn der Strom beim Netzeil dann halbwegs ordentlich verteilt ist, reicht also auch ein 450W-Modell, und mit 530W Markenmodell ist man dann ganz sicher dabei.


----------



## SteveO2 (20. November 2012)

ich möchte aber nicht übertakten, sollte ich dann trotzdem die Version mit k nehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2012)

SteveO2 schrieb:


> ich möchte aber nicht übertakten, sollte ich dann trotzdem die Version mit k nehmen?


 
Nein, dann kannst Du den i5-3450 oder 3470 nehmen (der ist je nach Shop kaum teurer). Und als Board kannst Du auch nur das nehmen, was im 500€-PC vorgeschlagen wird, oder halt irgendeines mit den Features, die DU für wichtig hältst. Kannst auch bei dem Asus bleiben, das Du ausgesucht hattest. Und ohne Übertakten reicht auch ein kleinerer CPU-Kühler.


----------



## SteveO2 (20. November 2012)

So jetzt habe ich mal neu zusammengestellt:

CPU 
Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155

 GPU
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express

 HDD
 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA 3 6GB/s 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA 3 6GB/s

 SSD
Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's Basic
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's Basic

 Laufwerk
 1 x LG GH24NS Retail schwarz 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS Retail schwarz

 Mainboard
ASRock B75 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock B75 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX

 Netzteil
be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7

 CPU Lüfter
 1 x Scythe Mugen 3, für alle Sockel geeignet 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mugen 3, f

 RAM
 1 x 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9

 Gehäuse
 1 x BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil

 Maus/Tastatur 
 1 x Logitech Wired Desktop MK120 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Logitech Wired Desktop MK120

 WLAN
 1 x TP-Link TL-WN951N, 300Mbps PCI-Adapter 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - TP-Link TL-WN951N, 300Mbps PCI-Adapter


Wie schaut das aus. Von der Leistung her bin ich ja jetzt etwas runter gegangen, kann ich trotzdem noch z.B. Battlefield 3 auf Ultra spielen?? oder zumindest mit mit hoher Auflösung??


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2012)

Der PC ist sehr gut, die 7970 ist wie gesagt nur ca 10% schneller. Und die 7950 ist schon als nicht-übertaktete Version schneller als eine GTX 580, die damals ja als die Karte galt, mit der BF3 auf Ultra läuft. Wobei Du dich da auch nicht zu irre machen solltest: soclhe Sachen wie Ultra bei BF3 sind auch zum "protzen" da, sehen aber beim Spielen nicht anders aus als "nur" hohe Details - man sollte das also nicht überbewerten. Mit viel AA braucht der Ultramodus aber dann halt extrem viel Power, auch schon deutlich mehr als ohne oder nur mit 2x/4x AA.

die 7950 ist aber definitiv eine sehr gute Karte, eine teurere macht da an sich keinen Sinn. Man hat zwar dann noch mehr FPS, aber zahlt viel drauf - da ist es cleverer, wenn man ne 7950 nimmt und dann halt vielleicht 2-3 Monate früher mal aufrüsten muss im Vergleich zu einer deutlich teureren Karte.


Einziger Hinweis noch: schau mal, ob das Gejäuse auch Platz für ein 2,5-Zoll Laufwerk bietet, also die SSD - wenn nein, dann musst Du noch einen Adapterrahmen 3,5 auf 2,5 Zoll dazubestellen.


----------



## SteveO2 (20. November 2012)

Danke für deine Hilfe. Meist du der pc ist dann sehr leise? Das wäre mir auch wichtig.
Kannst du ein Gehäuse für diesen pc empfehlen?

Nochmals vielen dank für deine Hilfe. Habe mich in mehreren foren angemeldet und ich muss sagen, das hier ist das beste! Bei den anderen habe ich mich gleich wieder abgemeldet.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2012)

Das BitFenix soll an sich sehr gut sein, das kannst Du nehmen - und wenn ein 2,5Zoll-Halter fehlt, dann bestell einfach einen mit, kostet nur wenige Euro. zB http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Sonstiges/67457/Ultron+UHR-225+Basic+SSD+++HDD+Einbaurahmen.article  oder http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Sonstiges/62886/Akasa+AK-HDA-03+Halterahmen+f%C3%BCr+6%2C35+cm+%282%2C5%29+in+8%2C90cm+%283%2C5%29.article  oder http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Sonsti...+cm+(2,5)+zu+8,90cm+(3,5)+SSD+Bracket.article   Oder nimm die "Desktop Upgrade"-Version der SSD, da ist ein Einbaurahmen dabei.

Der PC wird auch recht leise sein, die Grafikkarten sind inzwischen sehr leise geworden im Vergleich zu älteren Gamerkarten, und die Gigabyte-Karte gilt eh als besonders leise. Mit dem CPUKühler + Karte + 1-2 Gehäuselüftern wirst Du nur ein Rauschen hören außerhalb von Spielen, und beim Gamen vlt mal ein bisschen mehr, aber das wird leiser sein als Deine Tastatur-Klicks


----------



## SteveO2 (20. November 2012)

Also bei dem gehäuse steht: Zubehör im Lieferumfang	5,25"-auf-2,5"-Einschubadapter
Dann benötige ich keinen zusätzlichen Halter oder ist da etwas anderes gemeint?

Das steht da auch noch:
Erweiterungseinschübe	3 (gesamt)/ 3 (frei) x von vorne zugänglich - 13.3 cm ( 5.25" ) ¦ 8 (gesamt)/ 8 (frei) x intern - 8.9 cm ( 3.5" ) ¦ 1 (gesamt)/ 1 (frei) x intern - 6.4 cm ( 2.5" )

Das ist auch meine letzte frage, dann werde ich den pc so bestellen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2012)

Nö, dann brauchst Du keinen extra Adapter. Die SSD kommt dann halt eher "oben" in den PC, wo PLatz für DVD-Laufwerke ist, und scheinbar gibt es auch zusätzlich eh noch einen 2,5er-Slot ( der "1 x intern 2,5 " )


----------



## SteveO2 (20. November 2012)

Super Danke, PC wurde gerade bestellt.
Melde mich dann wieder, wenn er da ist und läuft!!!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. November 2012)

Ich sags zwar schon zum zweiten mal aber es muß sein.
Die Maus ist fürs spielen - vor allem von Shootern - wenig geeignet.
Und nicht nur weil sie über keine Zusatztasten verfügt. 

Viel besser wären z.B: ein Kombi aus einer preiswerten Cherry-Tastatur und ein logitech G400.

Was nützt es wenn man einen neuen Gaming-PC hat - aber über die Spiele eine schlechte Kontrolle hat.


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2012)

Auf die Maus hab ich gar nicht geachtet, allerdings spiele ich mit meiner 20€-Wireless Notebook-Maus kaum schlechter als mit meiner GamingMaus, d.h. SO wichtig ist die Maus nun auch wieder nicht, außer vlt man spielt auf sehr hohem Niveau  

Ich würd aber auch eher eine für 30€ nehmen - hab neulich bei Promarkt die diablo3-Maus für 29€ als Angebot bekommen, die kostet normalerweise >50€ ^^   ne gute günstige Maus ist zB die Sharkoon Fireglider


----------



## SteveO2 (21. November 2012)

Ja die Maus ist jetzt erstmal nicht so wichtig, muss jetzt nicht gleich eine Gamer Maus sein, ich fange ja erst mal an zu zocken.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch einen Monitor empfehlen? Welche größe ist optimal zum zocken? Kann ich eigentlich auch 3d schauen?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2012)

3D ist bei Games und PC-Monitoren nicht ganz so einfach UND billig. Da würd ich lieber drauf verzichten. Ansonsten kriegst Du für 130-200€ viele gute Monitore mit 23-24 Zoll, das ist an sich ne gute Größe für typischen Schreibtisch-Sitzabstand. 

zB http://lb.hardwareversand.de/60+cm+%2824%29+/69049/BenQ+GL2450HM.article  oder http://lb.hardwareversand.de/60+cm+(24)+/62940/Samsung+SyncMaster+S24B150BL.article


----------



## SteveO2 (21. November 2012)

Ja die sehen beide sehr gut aus!! Dann werde ich lieber auf 3d verzichten. Muss ich auf etwas besonderes achten, wenn ich mir ein Monitor zum zocken aussuche? 5ms sollte er mindestens haben oder spielt das eine nicht so wichtige Rolle?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2012)

Die modernen Modelle sind alle sehr gut geeignet, ganz im Gegensatz zu vor vlt 6-7 Jahren. Aber die ms-Angaben der Hersteller sind nicht sehr gut zu gebrauchen, da es immer nur die absoluten Bestwerte sind - es KANN sein, dass der scheinbar schnellere Monitor im Durchschnitt doch lahm ist. Aber wie gesagt: schnell genug sind die modernen Modelle in der Preisklasse an sich alle.


----------



## SteveO2 (22. November 2012)

Habe jetzt folgende Monitore in die enge Auswahl genommen:
Welchen würdet ihr zum zocken empfehlen?

BenQ GL2450 61 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

http://www.amazon.de/VS248H-Monitor-DVI-D-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B005H3YW54

LG W2442PE-BF 61 cm widescreen TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/60+cm+(24)+/52485/BenQ+GL2450.article


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2012)

Ich würd den LG oder Asus nehmen, die sollten dann doch etwas besser sein als der Benq. Und bei LG/Asus einfach den, den Du schöner findest    ich hab seit ein paar Jahren nen LG und bin zufrieden, würde daher selber eher wieder nen LG nehmen.


----------



## SteveO2 (25. November 2012)

ich habe einen sehr günstigen Monitor gefunden:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BenQ GL2450

Taugt der was für meinem PC, oder sollte ich am Montitor nicht sparen??


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2012)

Es kann sein ,dass einer für 50€ mehr besser ist, aber der wird auf jeden Fall schon "was taugen" - vor 3-4 Jahren waren Modelle um die 150€ schon "ganz gut", da sollte heute einer für 140€ auf jeden Fall auch gut sein.


----------



## SteveO2 (25. November 2012)

Jetzt habe ich gerade gesehen, dass der Monitor gar kein HDMI Anschluss hat. Dann beginnt die suche wieder von vorn! Kann wer einen sehr guten Monitor für unter 180€ empfehlen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. November 2012)

SteveO2 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich gerade gesehen, dass der Monitor gar kein* HDMI Anschluss* hat. Dann beginnt die suche wieder von vorn! Kann wer einen sehr guten Monitor für unter 180€ empfehlen?


 
Warum brauchst unbedingt HDMI?
Die meisten Monitore haben trotz HDMI sowieso keine Boxen mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2012)

Ja, HDMI nutzt nur was, wenn Du nen Moniutor mit eigenen Boxen nutzen willst. Wenn es Dir um Filme geht, die HDMI wg. des Kopierschutz HDCP brauchen: das ist bei solchen Monitoren auch im DVI-Anschluss mit dabei.


----------



## SteveO2 (27. November 2012)

So der Rechner ist heute gekommen. Sieht ersteinmal alles ganz gut aus.
ich habe den Standart CPU Lüfter ausgebaut und den dazubestellt wesentlich größeren Lüfter Scythe Mugen 3 eingebaut. Jetzt habe ich den Rechner kurz angemacht und jetzt ist er aber viel lauter als der Standart CPU Lüfter. Wie kann das sein, habe ich ihn falsch eingebaut?? Eigentlich soll er dann doch leiser sein oder nicht??


----------



## Enisra (27. November 2012)

hmmm, es könnte sein das der auf 100%, der Standart aber auf 50, hast du den auch am richtigen Port angeschlossen?
Oder es könnte sein, das ein Kabel am Lüfter schleift


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2012)

Hast Du denn Wärmeleitpaste draufgemacht? Und auch nicht zu viel? Sitzt der Kühler korrekt und fest?


----------



## SteveO2 (28. November 2012)

Also es war sehr schwer den Kühler einzubauen, da ich nicht da ich nicht richtig an den Befestigungsschrauben ran gekommen bin. Ich hätte sonst den ganzen PC auseinander nehmen müssen, das war mir aber zu heiß, habe so etwas ja noch nie gemacht.
Sollte ich das vielleicht von einem Fachmann machen lassen??
Wärmeleitpaste habe ich aufgetragen. Oder ist es normal, das der Kühler wesentlich lauter ist, als der kleine Standartkühler von Intel?


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2012)

ähm, also wenn du pfuschst, dann ist der natürlich lauter, weil der warscheinlich versucht zu kompensieren
Was soll daran schwer sein nen Mainboard auszubauen? Man baut die Steckkarten aus, löst die Schrauben, zieht die Kabel ab (wie man die vom Gehäuse anschließt steht im Handbuch) und hebt es dann sachte herraus

Und das schöne an der Sache ist, es ist wirklich so leicht wie es sich anhört


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2012)

Mach mal die andere Gehäuseseite auf - bei moderneren Gehäusen hast Du ein Riesenloch auf der Höhe, wo die CPU sitzt, so dass Du an die Rückseite des Sockels super rankommst ohne Ausbau des Boards


----------

